# USCA Sieger Show 2013



## qbchottu

Event website: Sieger Show USA 2013
Dates: May 10, 11, and 12
Host Hotel and event venue: W4240 State Road 50, Lake Geneva, WI 53147

Bitework practice on Thurs / Performance tests and puppy classes (3-12mo) on Fri / young dog classes (12-24mo) and open class on Sat / working dog classes (24+ w/title), progeny and kennel groups, awards on Sun. 

Host hotel and first overflow hotel are full. Think there are 2 overflow hotels with rooms. LOTS of entries - will be a great show! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## VTcoach

I just entered one of my puppies a few days ago, so I'll be making the long drive out.
Should be fun, no pressure with just a puppy. Be able to get caught up with some friends and of course counting on nice weather.


----------



## qbchottu

Awesome! Which class? Still on the fence about entering my little pup - she is a working girl so I'm wondering if I should throw caution to the wind and show her now or wait till she matures a little and has more training. People call me crazy for even considering it, but that's me  
I will show my older female in 24+ open class. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Liesje

Hey if you're going why not? With a little puppy it would just be a good experience. I showed Nikon at a Sieger Show when he was little mainly because I wanted to "hire" a certain person to handle him so I could meet her.


----------



## qbchottu

As probably the only working pup in her class, she will be under greater scrutiny - I don't want to present a goofy pup as she will be at a disadvantage. She has nice enough structure that with training, she will show well, and represent her lines well. She is too silly right now and has not had sufficient show work yet. 

I just don't want to go there and present my pup poorly, or mar my breeder's name. I just wish I could get one smaller show with her (like OG Landheim or OG Carolina) before the SS, but all the deadlines fall well before the cut off for SS so I will have to enter now and will not get a chance to see how she does at a show before I have to enter for SS. I do not really want to show her at OG Carolina because she will still not be ready, but I want to see how she does at a bigger show. I am still having such a hard time deciding about the SS - half the time, I type in her info and then just click out when I have second thoughts


----------



## VTcoach

I will be entered in the 6-9 female class and will likely be our pups first show.
So not expecting to do great, just get some experience and have fun.


----------



## gsdlover91

Wow this is in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin?! Thats like thirty minutes from my house.


----------



## qbchottu

Come and say hello - will be a great show! 2 dogs entered!


----------



## gsdlover91

Never been to one, so I am definitely interested! Is the show free? Tried looking on the site. I didn't know puppies could do it, awww.


----------



## qbchottu

Yup - free! If you do bring your dog, I wouldn't have him out during the show.

Puppy class is very cute!! I have a 4 month old entered - she will be a a couple weeks shy of 6 months when she shows! She's a determined little puller and I think she'll stack herself by then


----------



## gsdlover91

qbchottu said:


> Yup - free! If you do bring your dog, I wouldn't have him out during the show.
> 
> Puppy class is very cute!! I have a 4 month old entered - she will be a a couple weeks shy of 6 months when she shows! She's a determined little puller and I think she'll stack herself by then


Aww, well if I go, I hope to see her! And nope I wont bring him LOL he'll be way too interested in all the dogs there. But I wish I would have known puppies could do it, I would have entered him! (and prepared him somewhat) LOL he doesn't stack himself.


----------



## lhczth

A few videos of the performance portion. Only the first 19 dogs. Not sure where the rest are. 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## onyx'girl

#18 was impressive


----------



## Suka

#1 dog appears to be overweight. #10 was very impressive. I did not look at each and every video, though...


----------



## Liesje

#1o is Griff v. TeMar, probably one of few dogs in that show that was actually trained and titled by his owner/handler.


----------



## Ocean

Suka said:


> #1 dog appears to be overweight.


#1 appears to be a very plush coat, almost long hair, show-working cross


----------



## lhczth

Many of them are over weight. 

#1 dog is a long stock and he is a show/working cross.


----------



## Liesje

It looks damp there too, which makes them poof out. Nikon looked fat the other day when he was damp after a bath, but he only weighs 70lbs and is last two ribs show once his coat is dry and flattens. I spritzed him with water x apple cider vinegar for his shows this weekend because for conformation the judges seem to favor, um, thicker dogs with crazy amounts of coat.


----------



## Sunflowers

#2 looks as if he saw a squirrel in the trees. LOL!

#3 went for the sleeve with gusto and then bounced with every bark


----------



## Carriesue

Wish I could have gone! I have a show/working cross, always wondered if they were allowed/how they did at a Seiger show, never been before! Seems like all the good stuff happens on that side of the country.


----------



## Suka

Ocean said:


> #1 appears to be a very plush coat, almost long hair, show-working cross


I did kind of wonder...


----------



## Liesje

1-3 are long hair, you can see all the entries on the site.


----------



## Suka

Heck , they are all beautiful. I felt ashamed later after I posted that. It sounded snide.


----------



## Xeph

I "know" the first dog. Seen him many times. He, #3, and #10 were all dogs I appreciated


----------



## Fade2Black

Congrats to team Bullinger from Havoc (Juneau-Quinella)......

VP 3 Hotch
VP 3 Yenno
VP 3 Yanni
SG5 Qya
SG5 Ideal

VA 7 Jaqi
VA 8 Juneau

V3 Jukon
V10 Emster

2nd Place Kennel Group

Universal Siegerin Chloe


----------



## cliffson1

Bullinger kennel has a very good breeding program, which I have praised on many occaisons....I'm glad for Tracey!


----------

